# αζήμια



## pshleas (Jul 16, 2009)

ο Α δικαιούται να καταγγείλει αζήμια την σύμβαση αν ο Β δεν ανταποκρίνεται στους όρους...


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Κάτι με το _without prejudice_, νομίζω.


----------



## pshleas (Jul 16, 2009)

As always, thanks!


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2009)

Δε νομίζω ότι είναι σωστή αυτή η απόδοση. Αν δεις, οι περισσότεροι σύνδεσμοι του Νίκελ συνεχίζουν 
terminate the Contract without prejudice *to any rights*. Αυτό το without prejudice αποδίδει ως επί το πλείστον το _με την επιφύλαξη_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Να κινητοποιηθείτε εσείς που ασχολείστε με τα νομικά, γιατί εγώ απλώς ρίχνω φιτιλιές. Να επισημάνω ωστόσο την πρώτη σημασία του _prejudice_ από το OED, μήπως βοηθήσει στην ανεύρεση της σωστής διατύπωσης, γιατί _without prejudice_ σημαίνει «αζημίως»:

*prejudice* I. 1. a. Injury, detriment, or damage, caused to a person by judgement or action in which his rights are disregarded; resulting injury; hence, injury to a person or thing likely to be the consequence of some action. Now chiefly in particular phrases, as *in prejudice of*, to the (intended or consequent) detriment or injury of; *to the prejudice of*, to the (resulting) injury of; *without prejudice*, without detriment to any existing right or claim; esp. in Law, without damage to one's own right, without detracting from one's own rights or claims: see quot. 1872.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 16, 2009)

Αυτό


nickel said:


> *without prejudice*, without detriment to any existing right or claim; esp. in Law, without damage to one's own right, without detracting from one's own rights or claims: see quot. 1872.


λέγεται _με την επιφύλαξη (παντός δικαιώματος)_. Φαίνεται και από τον ορισμό. Εγώ το αποδίδω συνήθως κατά περίπτωση και εδώ θα ήθελα να δω όλη την πρόταση.
Έντιτ: μάλλον δε χρειάζεται. Κάτι along the lines of 
Party A may terminate the contract without liability.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 16, 2009)

terminate without fault


e.g.:
The current proposals provide for the potential of divorce on demand, equating marriage to a contract with options to terminate without fault rather than a ...
www.advocatesinternational.org/pages/africa/UJCC_DRB.htm


----------



## Lina (Jul 16, 2009)

Τα without fault/liability αποδίδουν το ανυπαίτια.

Για το αζήμια ίσως ταιριάζει το terminate without penalty, without costs ή το φλύαρο without having to suffer any consequences.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 16, 2009)

Εμένα με εκπλήσσει διπλά η διατύπωση της πρότασης. Πρώτον, εφόσον κάποιος δικαιούται να καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση, καθόσον ο αντισυμβαλλόμενός του την αθετεί, παρέλκει η προσθήκη τέτοιων επιρρημάτων, τουλάχιστον στο πλαίσιο των ελληνικών νομικών ηθών. Δεύτερον, δεν είχα ξανασυναντήσει το "αζήμια". Το "αζημίως" εντάξει γλωσσικά (αν και μου φαίνεται ανακριβές, ή έστω ασαφές, νομικά). Σε μορφή δημοτικής όμως...

Συμπέρασμα: μπορούμε να έχουμε κάτι από συγκείμενα;

ΥΓ Η Palavra μου φαίνεται πως είναι στο σωστό δρόμο

ΥΓ 2 προς Leximaniac: η παραπομπή αναφέρεται σε διαζύγιο που εκδίδεται υπαιτιότητι του ενός από τους δύο συζύγους. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμη για συμβάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Για να καταλάβετε τη χρήση του (που μάλλον θα το κάνετε καλύτερα από εμένα):

αζήμια + καταγγελία

"αζήμια λύση"

Το παρακάτω εύρημα δεν το κομίζω για να υποστηρίξω την άποψή μου:
Ειδικά οι συμβάσεις εργασίας του προσωπικού που συνδέεται με την επιχείρηση με σχέση εξαρτημένης εργασίας …. μπορούν, όλες ή μερικές από αυτές, μετά τη δημοσίευση της σχετικής απόφασης του Εφετείου, κατά την κρίση του εκκαθαριστή και με αποφάσεις του εκκαθαριστή λαμβανόμενες προς το συμφέρον και τις ανάγκες της εκκαθάρισης, να λύονται με αζήμια για την επιχείρηση καταγγελία ή ακόμη και να αναστέλλονται.
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+WQ+E-2008-5887+0+DOC+XML+V0//EL

In particular, the employment contracts of company employees may, in full or in part after promulgation of the Appeal Court ruling and at the discretion of the receiver acting in the interests and according to the needs of the liquidation procedure, be ended without prejudice to the undertaking or suspended.
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/sides/getDoc.do?pubRef=-//EP//TEXT+WQ+E-2008-5887+0+DOC+XML+V0//EN

Να δούμε και το _without detriment_;


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 16, 2009)

Να δούμε και κάτι άλλο: πρόκειται για το άρθρο 6, παράγραφος 1, της οδηγίας 97/7/ΕΚ, της 20ής Μαΐου 1997 για την προστασία των καταναλωτών κατά τις εξ αποστάσεως συμβάσεις. (βλ. http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...gs=10&hwords=&checktexte=checkbox&visu=#texte)

" 1. Για κάθε εξ αποστάσεως σύμβαση, ο καταναλωτής διαθέτει προθεσμία τουλάχιστον επτά εργάσιμων ημερών για να υπαναχωρήσει αζημίως και χωρίς να δηλώσει την αιτία..."

"1. For any distance contract the consumer shall have a period of at least seven working days in which to withdraw from the contract without penalty and without giving any reason..." 

(το γαλλικό κείμενο αναφέρει "sans pénalités").

ΥΓ + 1 στη Lina

ΥΓ 2: Στις προτάσεις του στην υπόθεση 167/97 (σημείο 67), ο τότε γενικός εισαγγελέας του ΔΕΚ Κοσμάς είχε κάνει λόγο για απόλυση εργαζομένου "αζημίως" (ενν. για τον εργοδότη). Στο αγγλικό κείμενο ο όρος είχε μεταφρασθεί ως "without having to suffer any consequences". Εντούτοις, θεωρώ για πολλούς λόγους ακριβέστερη την πιο πάνω απόδοση (δηλ. κατά την οδηγία)


----------



## nickel (Jul 16, 2009)

Λογικό ακούγεται το "without penalty" (αν και δεν μελέτησα τα ελληνικά ευρήματα, λουφάρω) και τα αγγλικά ευρήματα είναι πολύ ικανοποιητικά:
"terminate * contract" "without penalty"
(Λιγότερα για το "without any penalty".)


----------



## pshleas (Jul 17, 2009)

Rogerios said:


> Εμένα με εκπλήσσει διπλά η διατύπωση της πρότασης. Πρώτον, εφόσον κάποιος δικαιούται να καταγγείλει τη σύμβαση, καθόσον ο αντισυμβαλλόμενός του την αθετεί, παρέλκει η προσθήκη τέτοιων επιρρημάτων, τουλάχιστον στο πλαίσιο των ελληνικών νομικών ηθών. Δεύτερον, δεν είχα ξανασυναντήσει το "αζήμια". Το "αζημίως" εντάξει γλωσσικά (αν και μου φαίνεται ανακριβές, ή έστω ασαφές, νομικά). Σε μορφή δημοτικής όμως...



1. Προφανώς πρόκειται για "μπασταρδεμένο" "αζημίως".
2. Προφανώς η Α θέλει να διασφαλίσει ότι δεν θα "πληρώσει και τα σπασμένα" αν η Β "της την κάνει"



Rogerios said:


> Συμπέρασμα: μπορούμε να έχουμε κάτι από συγκείμενα;


Σε περίπτωση που η Β δε συμμορφωθεί και η τεθείσα προθεσμία περάσει άπρακτη, η Α δικαιούται να καταγγείλει την παρούσα άμεσα και αζήμια, ενώ παράλληλα να ζητήσει η ίδια να αποζημιωθεί για κάθε θετική και αποθετική ζημία καθώς και διαφυγόν κέρδος που προέκυψαν από την εν λόγω πλημμελή συμπεριφορά της Β

Κατόπιν ώριμης (*μην ξεροβήχεις*) σκέψης και λίγων ωρών ύπνου, θεωρώ τώρα ότι:

Το "without penalty" δεν αποδίδει ακριβώς το "αζημίως" - "χωρίς να ζημιωθεί"
Οπότε σκέφτομει το εξής
terminate without liability for damages
πολύ περιφραστικό;


----------



## pshleas (Jul 17, 2009)

ΕΕΕΕΕΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ!!!!

Μόλις απέκτησα την ιδιότητα του Member!!!!! (από junior member - μάλλον λόγω συμπλήρωσης 30 σχολίων)

Γιουπιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 17, 2009)

Πάντως στις ΗΠΑ το no fault δηλώνει ότι όποιος σπάει το συμβόλαιο (όποιου τύπου συμβόλαιο) δεν θα έχει επιπτώσεις (ποινικές, οικονομικές, προσωπικές, κτλ κτλ κτλ). Είναι όρος που προτιμούν και οι ηθοποιοί του all mighty Hollywood γιατί έτσι δεν πληρώνουν ποινές όταν σπάσουν το συμβόλαιό τους.

(Το παράδειγμα που έδωσα στην αρχική μου απάντηση ήταν ενδεικτικό, εάν δείτε τις ανευρέσεις της αναζήτησης γενικά, θα δείτε ότι δεν ήταν μόνο για γάμους).


----------

